# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل در اجرای دستور ساخت دیتابیس

## nasrin55

با سلام

من اسکریپت زیر را برای ایجاد دیتابیس اجرا میکنم:


     CREATE DATABASE [TestDB] ON
      (NAME = N' TestDB', FILENAME = N'C:\test\db\testdb.mdf' , SIZE = 3, FILEGROWTH = 10%)
       LOG ON
        (NAME = N' TestDB_log', FILENAME = N'C:\test\db\testdb.ldf' , SIZE = 1, FILEGROWTH = 10%) 



این اسکریپت بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا میشه ولی وقتی مسیر رو به C:\Program files\test\db\testdb.mdf  تغییر میدم، خطا میده و اجرا نمیشه. چرا در program files دسترسی نداریم؟؟

نکته: من برای ساخت یک setup برای نرم افزاری از Installshield استفاده کردم و میخوام که در فولدر برنامه ام ، فایلهای دیتابیس قرار بگیره.

راه حل چیه؟

----------


## in_chand_nafar

در صورتیکه خطای شما از نوع Permission و... (موارد مربوط به دسترسی به فولدر مورد نظر است) 
1- در برنامه Service چک کنید که سرویس اصلی SQL با چه اکانتی استارت شده است
2- به شاخه مورد نظر خودتون دسترسی Full به ازای آن اکانت بدهید
سوال دیگه از شما 
آیا Engine مربوط به SQL به همراه نرم افزار شما نصب می شود در این صو رت در تنظیمات Install Shield این اکانت راه انداز SQL سرور را بررسی کرده مثلا می توانید آن را Local System Account بگذارید (البته در سطح شبکه و... توصیه می شود از این حالت استفاده نکنیم/دلیل امنیتی دارد )

----------

